# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  يو يو ......كلللللش ......عيد ميلادي اليوم

## واحد فاضي

كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  ششششششششششششششششششششش
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
أبغى منكم ...........كيكه من سعد الدين زي هذي 



 ..............وهديا واااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

ترى اليوم عيد ميلادي ..............وأنا ليوم ما نا فااااااااااااااااضي أبد 

وهذي الكيكات اليكم .....تفضلوا 




**

يالله أبغى أحلى تهنئه من أحلى أعضاء في أحلى منتدى

----------


## نور الهدى

:wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2: 


 :clap:   :clap: 


باقة ورد حلوة الى ابو زين 


 هاذي حلاوة تزغلل العين 




وهاذي الهدية 


كل عام وانت بالف خير 

وعقبال مئة سنة 

وتشوف عيالك واعيال اعيالك 

وتهانينا اليك والى ام زين والى زين الصغنون

----------


## سمراء

كل عام وانت بخير خيوو
كل سنة وانت طيب
والعمر كله يارب
عقبال 1000000 سنة



وهذي الكيكة انشاء الله تعجبك

والعصير

وهذي الهدية انشاء الله تعجبك


وهذي حلويات للأعضاء 

وانشاء الله نفرح بميلادك هالسنة وكل سنة

----------


## القلب المرح

**

*ووووووووووووووووووووو طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ << صوت الالعاب الناريه* 
**

*ولا احلى من هيك حفله*

**

*وهذي اخلى كيكه لاحلى عضو ملونه ومكشخه لعيونه* 
*كل عام وانت بالف خير* 
*وعقبال ملايين السنين*
*وتتربى بعز نفسك* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق اخي الكريم*

----------


## زهور الامل

احلى كيكه لااخونا واحد فاضي 


وهديتي بعد..

وكل عــــــاااام وانت بخير

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*كل عام وانت بخير*



*عقبال ما تطفي شمعة المئة سنه*


**




*مع امنياتي القلبيه لك بسعادة في الدارين*



** 







*هذي هديتك بس لا تفتحها قدام زين لاني نسيت ما جبت له هديه*


** 



*وهذي الكيه*


*اتحداك تاكل منها*



**



*وهذي كلها عادي*









*وهذي الحلويااات*


**





*دمتــ بود*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وااااااو حـــــــــركااااات 
كل عـــــــــ واخونا _ابو زيــــــــــن_ ـــااااام بخير 
**


**
انشاء الله سنة خير وبركه عليك 
وتتحقق كل احلامك وامنيااااتك 
بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام 


**


*وعساها سنة خير وافراح ان شاء الله*
**


*وعقبااال العمر كله ياارب*
*وتبلغ في زين واخوانه وخواااته*

----------


## كبرياء

*كل عااااام وانت بالف خير* 

*هذي الكيكه* 
*ابغى منهاا هاا شكلهاااا حلووه خخخ*


*ودمتم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*وهذا الكيك* 
 
*وهذي الهدايا* 
 
*وهذي حلاوة الميلاد*
*بس حقنا احنا الاعضاء لاتنسى توزعها*  
[IMG]http://dollythesame.***********/flowers/5.jpg[/IMG]
 
*شوف اخوي بما انه عيد ميلادك اليوم فاتوقع انه اسمك باسم صاحب هذا اليوم صح* 
*كل سنه وانت بالف خير وعقبال مليون سنه*

----------


## Love Rafael

مبررررررررررررررررروك
كل سنة وانت طيب يا الطيب
عقبال 1000000 سنة يارب 


وهاذي الكيكة

والعصير


والحلو


باقي الهدية

والورد

والحلو للاعظاء

مع تحياتي (LOVE RAFAEL)

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كل عام وانت بخير اخوي واحد فاضي
وعقبال 1000 سنةيارب..

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللكم على التبريك والتهاني 

---خيتي أم الحلوين ...........نو.... بنا إنه عندي أخويي الكبير اسمه حسين 

فأنا إسمي غيرررررررررررررر مرررررررره ............إسمي على إسم جدي 

وهو إسم غريب شوي ....على حسب علمي ما فيه الا ثلاثه أعرفهم يشبهون إسمي ----

تحياتي الكم كلكم ...........وكل عام وانتو بخير يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*وااااااااااااااااااو*
*شهالحركات*
*شنو هذا ؟؟*
*عيد ميلاد أخونا واحد فاضي وأني آخر من يعلم*
*خخخـ*
*كل عام وأنت بخير خيووووو*
*وعقباااال 1000000 سنه يارب*

* تحياتي*

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم .. 
واااااااي والله العظيم  
تونا طايفين على حلويات سعد الدين  
خسااااااااااره  
بس ماعليه ان شاء السنة الجايه  


كل سنة وانتي طيبه  
[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/3224/11111111111jo0.jpg[/IMG] 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## سيناريو

*أعضاء المنتدى كلهم  جايين لك يهنونك بعيد ميلادك * 
*يالله افتح الباب*
*كل عام وانت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## زهرة الكرار

__


__



_بس يلا نتقاسم الكيكه نص لي و نص لك ( هههههه تقحيص مب طبيعي )_

_مبروووووووووووووووك عليك العيد الميلاد ..._


_دمت سعيداً ..._
_زهرة الكرار_

----------


## Princess

طاطا ما طاطا..... << ويش هذا...  :weird:  عفر جني بهالفجريه

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap: كووول عامن وانت بألف خيرن اخي واحدن فاضين..
وعوووقبال مليونات السنوات
وعووقبال   ما يطيح اخر ضرس....  :wink: 




اوووبس .. مو مني...  غلطه .... باسوي لك مفرقعات ناريه مدري ويش يسموها العاب ناريه... 

باشخبط شويه




وهذي هديتك








شلخت ظهري يالله لفيت الشريطه عليها   :wacko: 

وكيك مافي
من عندك المفرووض  :toung: 

ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الناصره

اوه اوه اوه عيد ميلاد اخوي واحد فاضي واني ما ادري :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: اهي اهي اهي اهي ما احد قال ليي...والله لو ادري كان سويت لك عزومه في المنتدى بس ويش اسويي مادريت الا متأخره :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: على فكره كم صار عمرك  :wink:  :wink:  :wink: ههههههههههههههههه يالله كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال مليون سنه يارب وعلى فكره مافيه لا كيك ولاهدايا لأن يقول لك تغيرت الموضه هالأيام الي عيد ميلاده هو الي يجيب الكيك والهدايا ويوزعها على العالم وعلى جيرانهم وعلى اقاربهم وفريقهم كله حتى الناس الي مايعرفهم ولا يقربوا ليه لازم يعطيهم :wink:  :wink:  :wink: يالله عجل ننتظر منك الهدايا ..يالله قول لينا عمرك زين ههههههههه :wink:  :wink: تحياتي اختك الصغيرونه ملاكووو :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## توته وبنوته

ويييييييه تو دريت ولا يهمك اسوي لك حفله
عقبال 100000 سنه

وهي الكيكه اللي جبتها **مره ثانيه اجيب لك من سعد الدين

وهدي حلاوتك بعد ***والمره الجايه قول قبل اسبوع عشان اجهز لك من باتشي 


وذيه هديتك**


وهم زيون ماننساه جبنا له بعد عشان ما يزعل

اما الحلى حقين الاعضاء  عليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

**


*كل عام وانت بخير أخوي .. أبو زين ..*


**

*وهذه كيكة العيد ميلاد*

**

*وهذه الحلااااااوه*


**


*وهذه الهديه*


*عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد ان شاء الله*
*كل عام وانت بخير* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

عـــــيـــــــــــــد
ميـــــــــــــــلاد 
ســــــــــعيــــد

وبـــاقة ورد تنثر بمناسبة ذكرى ميلادك 





نتمنى لك العمر المديد وحياة سعيدة.
وكل عام وانت بخيــر

تحياتي :: أميرة باحساسي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السنة وكل سنة نهنهنيك
عقبال 100 سنة

----------


## هنااا

هابى بيرز داى تو يوووووووووو
هابى بيرز دااى تو يووووووووووووو
سنه حلوة يا جميل
يالله بسرعة اعترف
عندك كام سنة هههههههههههه[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/3224/11111111111jo0.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل عام وانت بخير والله تستاهل يا مليان حب أهل البيت ع 
وهذي الكيكة اقدمها لك بها المناسبة وعقبال 100سنة يا رب




اشتريت لك هدية بس ما أدري تناسب عمرك ولا لا

----------

